# TATA SKY HD >> through RCA >> <some connector>  >> speakers



## sirfamol85 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning to connect my laptop speakers to new led tv. Thus LED tv has no stereo 3.5mm jack, and has RCA plugs.
So, 

1. is it possible to connect this speakers to tv 
2. is there any such cable which has 3.5 female to RCA male ?

if yes then

I am using TATA SKY HD which also has some RCA plugs, can I use them.
I am planning to have setup like 

TATA SKY HD >> through HDMI >> TV
TATA SKY HD >> through RCA >> <some connector>  >> laptop speakers

Is the above setup is possible , means Video through HDMI and audio through RCA?


Thanks for response.


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 20, 2012)

the above setup is possible if you are using separate speakers with audio in. use this connector for audio For only $0.65 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 6ft 3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug Cable - Black | Basic 3.5mm to RCA Audio Cables


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

i don't think so.anyway i seriously doubt there is any advantage of using laptop speakers or cheap 2.1 speakers over TV's in-built speakers.


----------

